# Need goldfish EXPERTS



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

I am horrified at how misunderstood and cruelly treaten these beautiful fish are.
I'm new to this and would love some advice.
I recently got a 29 gallon tank which I let sit for a week w/ filter running before getting my 2 fish.
I put "Cycle" in it for good bacteria, and stress coat.
A few days ago I got an adorable little black moor, and a gorgeous calico oranda.
I have filtration for a 30 to 60 gallon tank on it, as I've heard they're dirty little buggers.
I have a couple questions.
The black moor has a hard time when it comes to feeding time. Can he find food off the bottom at a later time?
I'm feeding them sinking pellets.
Also, since they're small still, what other veggies/fruit can I feed them, and do they have to be cooked.
They're not able to get any pieces off the raw romaine lettuce leaf that I clipped to the side.
Also, can I add another fancy gf to the mix? I have no other fish in there.
Thanks for any advice.
I was grocery shopping at Walmart and saw 3 dead black moors in their tank, and another fish was picking at their bodies.
I wanted to cry.:rip:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Your moor should quickly learn to eat food off the bottom. You mention you have a lot of filtration on this tank. Keep in mind you don't want to blow these fish all over the place. Fancy goldfish are slow swimmers and will not do well if they are fighting currants constantly. Try getting them feeding on cooked peas and spinach. I have heard you should not feed them canned veggies that have salt added but I have never had a problem feeding salted veggies myself.

Also freeze the lettuce before feeding it so it softens up and I think you should wait until this tank is a little more established before adding any more fish. Some folks will tell you that you should not add more goldfish to this size tank but if you keep up with your maintenance you could probably keep up to about 5 Lg. goldfish in your tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 2 fancy goldfish in a 29 gal tank and one rubberlip pleco for algae clean up. This is the only algae eater (besides mystery snails) that I found goes well with them and keeps the tank clean. All others seem to either go after their slime coat or the long fins. My rubberlips only chases them out of his cave if they go in there to steal his food but their fins have not suffered in over 6 months. Last week I had to empty this tank to quarantine new fish and moved the goldfish in with some corys, SAEs and a BN. Within a day their fins were shredded. They are now in tubberware containers until they can return to their old tank. 
I feed mine goldfish grumbles, goldfish flakes (soak those first so they sink, fancy golfish can ingest too much air by picking them off at the surface and that could result in swim bladder problems), frozen, then microwaved and shelled peas, sinking goldfish pellets, microwaved zucchini and cucumber, and twice a week meaty foods like bloodworms, mysis shrimp, shrimp pellets and freeze dried foods like tubifex worms and krill. They also love orange slices and tiny pieces of ripe bananas. Goldfish have a sweet "tooth", hmm gums? 
I would not add any more goldfish personally but with large (min. 30%) weekly water changes you could get one more. The goldfish tank is usually the cleanest of all my tanks, even so everyone always says how dirty they are. I really don't get that feeling. 
Of all my fish I am the most attached to my goldfish. They are the only ones that have names.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*You guys are awesome*

Thanks so much for your replies. I will let it get a little more established before I add another fish.
I've never had fish before and I'm surprised at how much I love them.
The black moor's face looks exactly like E.T.
His name is Wesley, and the oranda is Ivan.
I've made a note of all your suggestions. I think I'll turn my filter on low during the night.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

2 fancy goldfish in a 29 gallon will be pushing your stocking limit when they get bigger. i'd suggest a 40g and no other tank mates. though with a lot of filtration and water changes, you may be able to make it work in the 29. fancy goldfish can get to be the size of a large grapefruit, which is equal to a 14-18" comet goldfish as far as waste production goes. but fancies are not strong swimmers, so they don't need as much room to swim. they still need the water volume to dilute nitrates.

since your tank is new, keep a very close eye on your water perameters. do LOTS of water changes to keep ammonia and nitrite as low as possible while your tank cycles, as "Cycle" the product is about 90% useless.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Your Moor can and will find the food on the bottom, Goldfish are always looking for food on the bottom of the tank so dont worry that he might not be getting any cause he proablly is. A few other veggies and fruit that you could feed them are Oranges (mine love them) Peas (shelled) Carrots (peeled), Broccoli, Cauliflower, Spinach, Blueberries (shelled), Banana, Grapes, Cucumber, Pears, basicly if its good for you it is probally good for them. Any hard Veggies should be steamed or cooked so that they are soft and the Goldfish are able to eat them. Also take any uneaten food out after a few hours or when it dosent look fresh anymore. After your tank is cycled I see no problem with adding anther fancy goldfish to the mix, I dont think 3 in a 29 gallon would be to many, just keep up with cleanings.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*One other question*

Thanks NIKI. One other question.
First, let me say that both fish seem extremely healthy, and we're almost on day 4.
I was a little concerned because my moor's right eye was cloudy, I noticed as he first ventured into his new home. I wasn't even sure if he could see out of it.
I saw some advice to add some epsom salt to the tank, which I did, and today it is a lot less cloudy. I can see his lens.  
He does seem to stick to one corner of his tank and rarely swims around with the oranda, which is a ton more active. 
I'll put some shelled peas in his tank corner.
After my tank is a little more established, I'll add a 3rd fish. If it was big enough, I'd get EACH a partner from the same species.
Should I get another moor to keep him company, or another oranda for the advenurous guy?
Do you think my moor is still nervous, or do they tend to stick to one spot?
Thanks!!:?:


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Keep the water good and clean and his eye should clear up on its own. You probally dont need to use the epsom salts, but if you find its not clearing up you can use Melafix and that should help. He could be sticking to the corner because of the tank going threw the cycle, prehaps he is a bit poisioned by the bad stuff in the water. Do a few big water changes for a few days and see if he becomes more active. Or he could still be getting use to the new tank and his new suroundings, just keep an eye on him and make sure he dosent get any worse. You could get either a Moor or a Oranda or you could get something different like a Lionhead or just a simple Fantail. Being of the same breed wont make them become any better of friends and they may not swim together at all. With my 8 Fancys in the tank i have 4 Fantails, 2 Orandas, a Moor and a Lionhead, none really seam to stick together any amount of time they all just pretty much do there own thing.
Niki


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Good to know....*

My black moor, Wesley, is now all over the tank. I did a 25% water change and added a couple more decorations to their habitat last night. 
Now, I have a new problem. 
Who the hell knew fish could be so stressful. 
Wesley is chasing the hell out of my oranda. I mean he gives the other one a break every now and again, but kind of bites at the other one with his big toothless mouth. 
Like the oranda's fins, or pretty much anywhere.
Has anyone heard of this? 
Can he hurt the other fish? I love them both and don't want to return Wesley to the pet store, especially after knowing horror stories about how they get treated in other homes.
Please advise.
Is this normal?????:shock:


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

How big are your fish? Is Wesley biting any pieces out of the Orandas tail, or just chasing?? Has your water been at a low temp. and now is at a much higher temperature? Wesley could be a male and you could be witnessing their breeding behaviour. Take a look at his Gils and Front fins, check to see if there is any little white dots on them, if so these are his breeding tubercules and means he is a male. Keep an eye on them.. If the other fish seams to be geting really wore out and tired maybe you could get a small container and float Wesley in there for a couple hours kinda like a time out for being bad. Just because Wesley is chasing the other fish dosent neccesairly mean its female though cause males will chase other males too.
Niki


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is a good picture of what the male Tubercules look like.

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23184


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*You're quick!! Thanks.*

Thanks, Niki, for your quick reply.
I'm going to go check out Wesley's gills ASAP. Those pics will be very helpful.
No, there are no pieces missing off the oranda. He gets a little impatient with the other one, and swim away. I know that he's being bothered by the other fish, but no damage.
It's warming up outside, so I'll check the tank temp. I don't think anything radical has gone on.
I just want to be able to keep both of them.
I called Petsmart and they mentioned a divider, or getting another fish, to divide Wesley's attention.
AAAUUUUGH! Just my luck. 
Thanks again for the advice. 
My oranda gets a little tired from swimming around with his big head, and Wesley on its tail.


----------

